

Show HN: Slapshot — never forget anything - thetylerhayes
http://slapshotapp.com

======
thetylerhayes
Hi I'm Tyler. I work at a startup, I'm not an engineer, but I like to make
things.

Like many of you, I have lots of ideas. I also enjoy going out with friends
for a drink. I like people telling me about cool things to check out later.
But I never remember later what my ideas or those friends' recommendations
were, because the brain isn't meant to be that kind of memory device. So I
taught myself Objective-C and Xcode and made an iPhone app called Slapshot to
solve this.

Here's how it works:

 _Just type and close the app._

That’s it. Slapshot will email you exactly what you wrote 12 hours later.

I'd love your feedback. If you're interested in helping promote Slapshot
please send me an email hn@slapshotapp.com, I've got a free promo code with
your name on it.

~~~
LukeShu
Neat idea, but how is this better than just having a note-taking/text-editing
app that you look back at later?

~~~
thetylerhayes
Good question. I made myself constantly answer this when building Slapshot.

What I discovered: most people never remember to look back later. And even if
you do it's just more work.

Slapshot isn't a world-changing app but it does help optimize for a small pain
point in the easiest possible way. I'm all about off-loading work to automated
things so I can use my brain to focus on other stuff.

~~~
LukeShu
Good answer. I'd consider adding it to the website.

~~~
thetylerhayes
Thanks. Done and done.

